# Thermostat



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Our temps were supposed to get down near freezing last night and I haven't winterized yet. So I was going to leave the heat on and set temp in trailer to around 50. I couldn't get remote thermostat to go below 63. Is that as low as it goes?


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Does the temp on anyone's remote control thermostat go below 63 degrees?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Checked mine and it doesn't go below 63.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks. I wonder why that is


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I guess they figure most people in their right mind will want their trailer at least 63 when their in it









I saw over on the "other forum" some guys put electric heaters in their trailers set on low to keep temps above freezing.


----------

